#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-12
<MutantTurkey> xuseless, don't you mean xfce4-useless
<MutantTurkey> ?
<MutantTurkey> but you have to install libuseless and then the python bindings, python-xuseless, which depend on libderp
<MutantTurkey> but you can't because of conflicting deps
<MutantTurkey> so you'll need to reinstall your whole operating system
<MutantTurkey> ..
<MutantTurkey> I LOVE LINUX :d
<rmg51> Morning
<jedijf> yes
<rmg51> good of you to notice :-/
<jedijf> been noticing since 230
<jedijf> big moon
<rmg51> that just means you like to get up in the middle of the night :P
<jedijf> i don't know if /like/ is the right word
<rmg51> either that or your really andrew ;-)
<JonathanD> morning.
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> morning
<HowdyDoody> mid morning
<ChinnoDog> bts3685|vps: I am looking at flights to Nola for next month. What is there to do there in October?
 * ChinnoDog pokes bts3685|vps
<ChinnoDog> Is he ever here anymore?
<ssweeny> he's too cool for us
<ChinnoDog> oic. :-(
<jedijf> didn't he say irc was lame, he was going fb only
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: i don't even know /where/ he is physically located anymore
<JonathanD> lets all switch to facebook yay.
<HowdyDoody> how do I know linux-headers got installed right ?
<jedijf> jimf@lobby:~$ dpkg -l |grep linux-headers
<jedijf> and compare to uname -a
<jedijf> ii is the key
<jedijf> and the kernel #'s and type matching
<HowdyDoody> ok got 3 sets from one install.   no.  ,    no.generic,  and  lbm.no.generic      PLUS  lots and lots of warnings    error parsing file   invalid char in revision no.  [older vbox revisions]
<HowdyDoody> no == 2.26.38.11
<HowdyDoody> are the warnings possibly causing issues ?
<rhpot1991> bookface sucks
<jedijf> HowdyDoody: uname -a shows current kernel - headers should match - kapeesh?
<HowdyDoody> Yepper they match as always.  Should I be concerned about the numerous warnings ?
<HowdyDoody> vbox despite being uninstalled with dkms and linux-headers and REinstalled 3x. Still says kernel driver not installed.      --> run  sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup   -- then it has issues with headers.
<HowdyDoody> All this started when I changed computer cases!   Same PS, MB, Mem, HD, etc.
<InHisName> Here is pastebin of warnings from linux-headers:  http://pastebin.com/iXy5eWTa
<InHisName> above plus the output of vboxdrv setup and all its errors.    http://pastebin.com/YRrPXfzd
<n2diy>  Would copying /home between two boxes result in slowing them down? That's how I've been backing up my files, and one box has become so slow it is unusably.
<ChinnoDog> I've seen resource usage problems with rsync and large numbers of files if that is what you are doing.
<Sadin> hey guys back from school :D
<jedijf> no homework?
<Sadin> jedijf study halls are your best friend in high school
<Sadin> :P
<jedijf> good answer
<jedijf> a
<jedijf> Sadin: what part of the state are you in?
<jedijf> hive76 in philly is having a microcontroller workshop tonight
<JonathanD> ooh
<Sadin> jedijf i cant go im only 16 and im like 20min from reading
<jedijf> JonathanD: how can *you* not know
<Sadin> i have my permit but my dad wont drive with me that far
<jedijf> Sadin: shucks
<Sadin> not yet lol
<jedijf> he gets an a too
<jedijf> yet is forever
<Sadin> very true
<jedijf> Sadin: tell him you'll let him drive, and you'll watch for pointers
<JonathanD> jedijf: I know nothing.
<jedijf> i have a feeling JonathanD would let you drive him
<JonathanD> What am I doing?
<jedijf> you're sadin's legal driver while he practices
<jedijf> lol
<JonathanD> hah
<jedijf> s/legal/licensed
<JonathanD> jedijf: I believe we'll be at my parents tonight.
<JonathanD> Which is the wrong way.
<Sadin> lol
<JonathanD> *sigh*
<JonathanD> I want to go to hive.
<jedijf> there's always the next month
<JonathanD> I've still never been to hive.
<JonathanD> I need 2 more days in the week.
<JonathanD> I gotta crank out some stuff for SFD too
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-13
<MutantTurkey> basement is molding like crazy
<MutantTurkey> I had to rip a bunch of moldy wood out today
<MutantTurkey> there is just mold growing rapidly.
<MutantTurkey> I am setting up a 6 week plan to rip everything out and rebuild certain areas.
<MutantTurkey> as well as good drainage systems to boot.
<rmg51> the basement at work is growing mushrooms :P
<MutantTurkey> basically me too.
<MutantTurkey> except my work is my basement
<MutantTurkey> in my basement
<ChinnoDog> rmg51: Are they the good kind?
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> My computer 'room' is in the basement.  8" elevated floor.  All wood.  Have had up to 3 dehumidifiers running at a time.  Mold has stayed pretty minimal here.  Key is to never let it get a toe hold, then its hard to eradicate.
<InHisName> Bah  you, JonathanD, I was typing real stuff, no fair!
<JonathanD> real stuff?
<JonathanD> none of those words are real.
<InHisName> morning at 2:19am is pretty virtual too.
<JonathanD> eh, I just woke up
<JonathanD> therefore it is morning.
<InHisName> No sign of a sun anywhere at this time.    I REALLY [contains real] like my morning sun.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning!
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> morning
<HowdyDoody> morning teddy-dbear, rmg51, JonathanD and all the silent ones.
<waltman> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> o/
<InHisName> morning waltman
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-14
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> silly kernel updates :P
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> only three mornings and one silly updt so far  also one small o/
<InHisName> Isn't there any cosmic conversations yet?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-15
<MutantTurkey> anyone know how to do the paperwork for starting a business?
<jedijf> http://www.newpa.com/webfm_send/1439
<jedijf> start reading/thinking
<MutantTurkey> hrmm
<MutantTurkey> anyone know how to do the paperwork for starting a business?http://www.newpa.com/webfm_send/1439
<MutantTurkey> whoops
<TheEvilPhoenix> you failed
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<MutantTurkey> I still havent figured out copying texting paste.
<MutantTurkey> in linux.
<MutantTurkey> GTK, X11, KDE all the buffers are different!
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol irssi
<jedijf> hope it's not a copy and paste business
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: haha
<MutantTurkey> TheEvilPhoenix: why u laugh at me :|
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'm not laughing at ya
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'm laughing at irssi
<TheEvilPhoenix> because its failing for me today
<TheEvilPhoenix> and its failing because.. well... i'm making it fail :P
<MutantTurkey> oh.
<MutantTurkey> I find it to work acceptably.
<MutantTurkey> so for my studio I am going to need some sort of dedicted storage over the network.
<MutantTurkey> samba?
<MutantTurkey> I was thinking samba, 2 x 2TB Raid0 array, and arch linux of course.
<MutantTurkey> scratch that, a RAID1
<JonathanD> morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> :/
<JonathanD> it's still dark out.
<rmg51> turn the lights on :-D
<JonathanD> I tried.
<JonathanD> I think the big lightbulb is someone elses job.
<JonathanD> I can't reach it.
<rmg51> you sound like a little kid who can't reach the light switch :-/
<JonathanD> well then, you try :P
<JonathanD> back from running.
<rmg51> I don't mind the dark
<rmg51> I'll just wait and see what happens
<teddy-dbear> morning
<jedijf> teddy-dbear sleeps later than rmg51 ?
<teddy-dbear> I'm not the one that does the driving :-[
 * TheEvilPhoenix yawns loudly
<teddy-dbear> the yawn heard all over Pa. :-D
 * InHisName yawns silently
<MutantTurkey>   more rain...
<teddy-dbear> don't look up ;-)
 * TheEvilPhoenix looks up while wearing safety goggles
<TheEvilPhoenix> well what do you know
<TheEvilPhoenix> it IS raining
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<ChinnoDog> Must be acid rain if you need goggles
<MutantTurkey> pennsylvania has very high acidic rain levels
<jedijf> hello channel i am attempting ubuntu membership in 35 minutes or so, depends on order, in #ubuntu-meeting. Any support would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.
<pleia2> oreo_cake++
<jedijf> haha, you saw that?
<pleia2> :)
<JonathanD> mmm oreo cake.
<JonathanD> jedijf: how does one support you?
<jedijf> go in channel and say jedijf++ or something like that
<jedijf> say i carried stuff up the steps for fosscon
<JonathanD> That I can do.
<jedijf> brought an overabundance of bread stuff
<JonathanD> I don't see anything happening, are we talking about you now?
<rmg51> say something nice :-D
<jedijf> lie
<jedijf> no 8 something'ish, depends on stuff....i'll alert you
<JonathanD> ok
<JonathanD> ping me
<JonathanD> I have laundry to do :D
<pleia2> jedijf: you come into #ubuntu-meeting and tell the scary board members that jedijf is awesome
<JonathanD> I promise I'll say something nice.
<pleia2> err JonathanD:
<pleia2> irc is hard
<jedijf> JonathanD: say i did your laundry
<pleia2> lol
<JonathanD> Something along the lines of "Instrumental to fosscon and other events I've done in the region."
<jedijf> that sounds too good
<jedijf> :)
<jedijf> perfect
<JonathanD> (geeknic hotdogs are much less good without rolls, after all)
<JonathanD> also oreo cake.
<rmg51> provides rolls but doesn't come to picnics ;-)
<jedijf> actually the oreo cake was promoted on my wiki; heck, if lamalex could get membership with bike talk, i figured i could bag pleia2 with cake
<JonathanD> In evilnews, I installed windows 8 on something today.
<pleia2> hehe
<JonathanD> I'm somewhat reminded of unity. Somewhat.
<rmg51> it doesn't work?
<pleia2> saying you hate Unity and then copying it is very In
<ChinnoDog> evil news... is that like the "dark tip" from The Screensavers?
<jedijf> rmg51: i did come to the LoCo's cookout. thankfully with 2x all the supplies as our charcoal member failed to show
<JonathanD> rmg51: hah
<pleia2> that charcoal situation was almost a disaster
<JonathanD> Actually, it's sort of like a desktop OS, and a phone/tablet OS, with a button to switch between them.
<pleia2> I think that was bstempi
<pleia2> slacker
<rmg51> jedijf: that was so long ago
<jedijf> it was
<jedijf> to long ago and bstempi
<JonathanD> unfortunatly the button is the start button on the "desktop" side so I couldn't figure out how to do anything desktopy
<rmg51> saw a demo of Win 8 in June
<JonathanD> rmg51: this is the developer preview.
<JonathanD> I don't think this is even beta.
<JonathanD> The "desktop" side just looks like win 7 without a start button.
<JonathanD> Oh, other interesting tidbit.
<JonathanD> It has two different IEs
<JonathanD> the tablet one and the desktop one.
<JonathanD> tablet one haz no plugins.
<JonathanD> (no flash)
<pleia2> JonathanD: don't you have a whole network to talk about this on? I still have ops here.
<pleia2> :P
<JonathanD> pleia2: it's relevent, comparing it to unity :P
<JonathanD> actually my thing was, the whole switching between "desktop" and "tablet" mode is something ubuntu could maybe use. If I could do that, I might just get a convertible :P
<ChinnoDog> We hate Windows.
<JonathanD> tested on a thinkpad x200 convertible tablet.
 * ChinnoDog looks around
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: love or hate, I still have to test stuff :)
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: not really, this is nice a nice place where I usually don't need to hear about it ;)
<JonathanD> pleia2: you're lucky :p
<JonathanD> most of the world is still mixed environment. At best :p
<ChinnoDog> If the Win8 shell is like Unity I'm going to compile XFCE for Windows.
<pleia2> I read like 40 tech blogs a day, it's everywhere, sick of hearing about it
<pleia2> (browse them all to find articles for UWN, fun)
<JonathanD> pleia2: fwiw I'm much happier with unity than I was.
<JonathanD> it's grown on me.
<jedijf> ++
<jedijf> 6 week rule, turns into 5 months and you don't even notice anymore
<JonathanD> jedijf: shame theres a release a month later.
<JonathanD> :p
<pleia2> I was playing with the oneiric beta1 last month, they've made improvements
<pleia2> err, last night
<jedijf> JonathanD: nah, it will address the crybaby stuff
<JonathanD> It took about a week to be comfortable.
<JonathanD> Whens SFD?
<JonathanD> I don't want to miss.
<jedijf> saturday
<JonathanD> This saturday?
<JonathanD> eek.
<JonathanD> ok then!
<jedijf> swing and a miss....yes
<JonathanD> I'll be there.
<JonathanD> cripes it's thursday.
<jedijf> yeah, rough week, hive class monday and tues, this member thing and sfd saturday
<jedijf> oh and monday was a 2am to 11pm'er
<JonathanD> oh criiiissi
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-16
<jedijf> i will say support now when it's time
<jedijf> support now please
<TheEvilPhoenix> BAM
<JonathanD> is now good?
<JonathanD> ok
<jedijf> yes
<JonathanD> how was that?
<pleia2> jedijf: oh hey, you work at a bakery, I'm having a wedding in philly next year! we should talk :)
<pleia2> must-resist-temptation-for-oreo-wedding-cake
<pleia2> hooray for jedijf membership!
<jedijf> thank you all
<TheEvilPhoenix> hoorah!
 * TheEvilPhoenix hands jedijf a cookie
<jedijf> pleia2: something tells me mj family mught want to do that stuff
<jedijf> might
 * TheEvilPhoenix goes back to PHP
<pleia2> jedijf: heh, we're doing it all ourselves
<pleia2> it's very stressful, so I told MJ that our vegas wedding doesn't have to be done by elvis, it can be tasteful... :)
<pleia2> he didn't buy it
<jedijf> i did the abington library
<jedijf> and the judge that married us got disbarred LOL
<TheEvilPhoenix> for what?
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<jedijf> it was years later, are only concern was that the marriage was still valid
<jedijf> s/are/our
<jedijf> s/our/my wife's
<TheEvilPhoenix> by law it should have been.
<TheEvilPhoenix> once official, it stays official
<TheEvilPhoenix> until either divorce or death occurs
<TheEvilPhoenix> iirc
<jedijf> magistrates around here don't have to be lawyers, so maybe disbarred is wrong vernacular
<pleia2> jedijf: haha, wow
<jedijf> yeah, watching the news...hey, isn't that the guy that married us?
<JonathanD> congrats jedijf
<jedijf> thanks dude, nice work by you
<JonathanD> hope I helped, at least a little.
<jedijf> a lot!
<jedijf> i was gonna resort to the shot of me with the ubuntu earrings
<pleia2> lol
<jedijf> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/456371/ubuntuloaf.jpg   zoe!
<pleia2> ah yes, that's the one! it was on kevin's blog
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<JonathanD> whats up
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> just us :-D
 * HowdyDoody feels left out
<rmg51> JonathanD:  all set for tomorrow?
<HowdyDoody> Tomorrow ?   PACS is today.   This weekend is Soooo overloaded with too much stuff, what on earth is tomorrow that I have to miss ?
<JonathanD> rmg51: yes.
<JonathanD> rmg51: not sure how long I'll get to stay but I'll be there.
 * JonathanD going to the store.
<rmg51> tomorrow is Sat.
<rmg51> not today =-O
<rmg51> PACS is tomorrow silly
<HowdyDoody> Ok, thanks for the EXTRA day.  So wonderful, now.
<rmg51> JonathanD:  I usually get there around 8:30
<JonathanD> rmg51: can I have an extra day, too?
<rmg51> take as many as you want :-[
<JonathanD> Great.
<JonathanD> in that case, we're having a geeknic on sept 37th.
<rmg51> and what day does that work out to?
<JonathanD> Sept 37th
<JonathanD> it's one of the extra days I got from you.
<rmg51> I meant is it a Sat. or a Sunday?
<rmg51> or some other day you made up?
<JonathanD> Bubberday.
<JonathanD> it's the one between sunday and monday.
<JonathanD> WE've called the township 3 times about the park.
<rmg51> there's always next year
<rmg51> or one of the parks we already used
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> WE could go back to the egypt road one.
<JonathanD> that one was fairly nice.
<rmg51> got to go
<rmg51> you can talk to the bear in a little while :-D
<waltman> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> morning
<HowdyDoody> morning waltman, teddy-dbear, rmg51, JonathanD, and you all silent types out there!
<IdleOne> COngrats jedijf on getting membership :)
<IdleOne> o*
<HowdyDoody> Is this membership in some kinda hard workin' ubuntu leaders exclusive club ?
<JonathanD> howdy HowdyDoody
<JonathanD> it's the cookie club
<JonathanD> now he gets free cookies.
<HowdyDoody> So when "the man" brings cookies etc. HE can now have a cookie ?
<HowdyDoody> Uhmmmm, isn't jedijf = "the man" that brings the cookies ?
<teddy-dbear> as long as he doesn't give any to jthan :-/
<HowdyDoody> What if jthan brings a half full plate of cookies ?
<JonathanD> this is very complicated.
<rmg51> when we had PennBot  there was a rule against jthan having any cookies
<HowdyDoody> Say, what ever happened to PennBot ?   No one wanted to run maintenance on him ?
<rmg51> andrew's a bad daddy ;-)
<HowdyDoody> The application update-apt-xapian-index has crashed.     ***    Information about the crash has been    successfully collected.       ****     This application is not known to Bug Buddy, therefore the bug report cannot be sent to the GNOME Bugzilla.  Please save the bug to a text file and report it to the appropriate bug tracker for this application.     ---------------- >Could I just uninstall this,  is xapian-index important t
<jthan> Let's see..
<jthan> http://www.enricozini.org/sw/apt-xapian-index/
<jthan> if youd on't use it, go for it
<HowdyDoody> Hey you synaptic lovers:   on one machine I have virtualbox-4.0, AND virtualbox-4.1 as choices.  On another box (this one), I ONLY have virtualbox-4.0.   How come the difference ?  Both running 11.04, both 2.6.38.11
<jedijf> HowdyDoody: re:xapian, google it, it will come back if you just install it; it creates cpu spikes, i usually remove it on my old boxes
<jedijf> s/install/uninstall
<jthan> purge that son of a gun
<jedijf> it's a service...morea than that is required...a service starts it
<jthan> :-p
<jthan> Listen.. i'm sitting in ecology
<jthan> don't ask for too much
<HowdyDoody> soooo, do I just -->sudo apt-get purge xapian ?
<jthan> no.
<jthan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062688
<jthan> read that
<HowdyDoody> Does this xapian have anything to do with synaptic ?
<HowdyDoody> reading....
<jthan> i can't read it at the moment because I didn't setup my proxy at school. SO I don't know if I can help further
<HowdyDoody> It gives commands to end it and remove it and keep it from restarting.
<jthan> so don't remove it, just make it not restart
<jthan> that way if you see it changes something, you can undo what you did
<HowdyDoody> tanker bob said: Purging apt-xapian-index caused the quick search feature in Synaptic to become inoperative in Jaunty.  Changing the weekly script to non-executable proved the better approach with no side effect so far.
<jthan> There's your answer, sir.
 * jthan doesn't use synaptic, so it would be a non issue
<HowdyDoody> another person writes about an "official" fix upcoming after may '10
<jthan> well it's '11!
<HowdyDoody> Then, it 'might' be fixed already.    Oooorrr not!
<HowdyDoody> reboot time to see if all well at startup.
<InHisName> I just removed it.  Now it must be re-building that index.  Must be very S-L-O-W....   Been at least 25 minutes so far.
<GeekyAdam> hi all
 * GeekyAdam waves at erstazi from Mercyhurst College on 38th.
 * InHisName wonders if GeekyAdam isn't fully paying attention to his prof at Mercyhurst.
<InHisName> 35 minutes and still a very dark red screen with mouse arrow.   I assume it is still building and index.
 * TheEvilPhoenix shows up here whilst being in class at the same time
<InHisName> I tried ctl-alt-F and got a login.    Seems from 'top' that cpu isn't doing anything.    ctl-alt-F7 is still all very dark red and one white mouse arrow.   Seems to be stuck.     In top screen saver comes up using a dab of cpu cycles now and then.   Maybe should just shutdown and try again.
<TheEvilPhoenix> ctrl+f1, sudo killall Xorg ?
 * InHisName wonders if TheEvilPhoenix has a lack of focus on his prof also?
<TheEvilPhoenix> InHisName:  my professor isnt doing anything because the campus network is down.  She said "This is a problem solving session, since I can't load up the lecture for today."
<TheEvilPhoenix> the only network still working is mine
<TheEvilPhoenix> because i'm on a mobile hotspot atm :P
<InHisName> Hmmm, interesting, I suppose I could try that.
<TheEvilPhoenix> ctrl+alt+f1
<TheEvilPhoenix> login then nuke Xorg
<TheEvilPhoenix> it'll restart itself usually :P
<InHisName> ha ha, just  a free form study time.
<TheEvilPhoenix> :O
<TheEvilPhoenix> FOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!
<InHisName> k, ill try it then.
 * TheEvilPhoenix spotted free pizza next door
<InHisName> class invaders
 * TheEvilPhoenix returns with Pizza
<InHisName> the Xorg kill ---< wiped out my mouse arrow.   Stuck with black red screen.    Finally gave up and shutdown.
<InHisName> Now rebooted looks better at least got desktop.
<InHisName> TheEvilPhoenix: is your prof at a loss without his/her powerpoints ?   Can't wing a lecture or even some discussion ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> yup
<TheEvilPhoenix> she's fail today :P
<InHisName> Must be under 30 and hasn't learned how to fill in disasters yet.
<HowdyDoody> Ok, pidgin is working.
<HowdyDoody> apt-get doesn't seem to be working right.   It just serches to 50% and stops.
<HowdyDoody> Synaptic crashes.
<HowdyDoody> update manager crashes now also.
<HowdyDoody> how to fix this crashing ?   Reinstall 11.04 again ?  I can't remember what I installed from?   plain or alternate or ???  how to tell ?
<HowdyDoody> I doubt if I have a disk, since 11.04 came via updt mgr.
<TheEvilPhoenix> so download an image and burn it to disk?L
<HowdyDoody> which image ? plain or alternate ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> doesnt  matter
<TheEvilPhoenix> plain uses a GUI interface
<TheEvilPhoenix> alternate is  text-only interface
<TheEvilPhoenix> but they both end up with the same result
<TheEvilPhoenix> you should only use alternate if the plain one fails
<HowdyDoody> will an install NOT loose any stuff on the drive so far ?   settings ?  docs ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> well...
<TheEvilPhoenix> it depends
<TheEvilPhoenix> with ANY installation you run the risk of losing data.
<TheEvilPhoenix> and GENERALLY SPEAKING
<TheEvilPhoenix> an installation wipes out prior data.
<TheEvilPhoenix> so when you install
<TheEvilPhoenix> in ANY METHOD...
<TheEvilPhoenix> you should always back up your important data
<TheEvilPhoenix> PRIOR to installing\
<TheEvilPhoenix> HowdyDoody:  so to answer your question, you can't always assume it WON'T wipe out data
<TheEvilPhoenix> because a clean install usually does.
<jthan> If he comes back.. someone tell him not to reinstall over something so trivial...
<jthan> and of course he'll lose his data.
<rmg51> jthan: he's still here
<rmg51> as InHisName
<jthan> Yeah, I know.
<InHisName> so, jthan do you have a handy dandy way to shotgun a fix for all the crashing things?   synaptic manager, update manager etc.
<jthan> Well, no.. but I'd imagine that if you have the problem someone else has also.
<jthan> Who's to say reinstalling will fix it?
<jthan> You had to make a change or install an update somewhere along the way that broke it
<jthan> It didn't just happen on its own
<jthan> So if you reinstall and repeat the same process.. you're going to repeat the same problem.
<jthan> So it would be more beneficial for your knowledge, and for the purpose of fixing the problem, if you ACTUALLY fixed it and knew what causes it, as opposed to not knowing and repeating the same results.
<InHisName> I took out that xapian thing which was the only thing crashing.  Now bunches of things crash.
<jthan> okay - so I would start by reinstalling xapian
<jthan> then we'll look further into the reason that crashes and try to fix it
<InHisName> Tried, apt-get doesn't seem to be working
<jthan> aptitude?
<InHisName> same response
<jthan> and what response is that?
<jthan> InHisName: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+package/apt-xapian-index
<InHisName> building {50%]   then prompt jumps to begining of that line and its done.
<jthan> InHisName: at the link provided you can download a .deb and try to reinstall it that way
<jthan> I thought, though, you only disabled the service before?
<InHisName> I tried uninstalling and was to reinstall to get a good UNcorrupted index.   Once uninstalled everything has gone bonkers.
<jthan> Gotcha. Alright. Try using a .deb
<jthan> are you using 32 or 64 bit?
<InHisName> Rebooting problem machine now.
<InHisName> its at 32bit
<jthan> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/i386/apt-xapian-index/0.41ubuntu6
<jthan> That's the link you'll want, then
<jthan> and on the right side "downloadable files"
<jthan> I'm back to class, then I have a soccer game to be at.  InHisName, feel free to pm me with results / questions and tonight when I sit down at the computer I'll be happy to reply and do what I can to help you out.  If you end up reinstalling, just make sure you have a good backup of all your important stuff.
<jthan> clonezilla is great ;-)
<InHisName> I'll try that.   I don't really want to install the same thing.  May loose lotta settings of apps too.
<InHisName1> Arrrrgggghhhh    bug buddy:  The application update-software-center-agent has crashed
<jthan> when doing.. ?
<InHisName1> when double clicking on the .deb file
 * TheEvilPhoenix walks in and slaps InHisName1 for having a duplicate
<jthan> Soo.. you know how to do a reverse dependency lookup?
<InHisName1> not yet
<jthan> look up what depends on xapian and update-software-center-agent
<jthan> If it's a common revdep, then you can make it reinstall all packages that it depends on to see if it fixes anything
<InHisName1> ok
<jthan> I'm hoping, anyway. I know I can do it with portage.. not sure about aptitude or if it will work with your machine's current state.
<InHisName1> apt-rdepends  not installed, no problem, can put it on good machine
<jthan> ah. good idea.
<jthan> you can also look up dependency trees online.. or at least you used to be able to.
<InHisName> xapian is really long list of stuff
<jthan> pastebin?
<jthan> I just wanna give it a look
<InHisName> software-center is longer than the terminal buffer
<InHisName> that's a lotta lines
<InHisName> I can dump to file but harder to pastbin it, I think.
<jthan> Don't remember the name of the program that pastebins for you.
<jthan> So there's a lot of packages that depend on xapian..
<InHisName> over 2x as many for software-center
<InHisName> Lotta python and lib this and that
<jthan> hrmm....
<jthan> can you apt-get reinstall software-center
<jthan> and xapian
<jthan> all in one shot
<InHisName> I found it:  pastebinit   had to install it.
<InHisName> Not responding, musta done something wrong.
<jthan> or it's just a really big paste
<InHisName> needed a "-" as pass parm for inline text.
<InHisName> http://paste.ubuntu.com/690998/
<jthan> oh.
<jthan> that isnt bad
<InHisName> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691001/
<jthan> But it also isn't quite what I wanted :-P
<jthan> I wnat to know what depends on apt-xapian-index
<jthan> not what it depends on
<InHisName> st is xapian    2nd is software-center
<InHisName> 1st one is that apt-xapian-index    used in rdepends command
<jthan> ah..
<jthan> alright
<jthan> what was the exact command you used?
<InHisName> apt-rdepends apt-xapian-index | pastebinit -
<jthan> use apt-rdepends --reverse
<InHisName> and                 apt-rdepends software-center | pastebinit -
<InHisName> ok
<jthan> pastebin that one if you could
<InHisName> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691007/
<jthan> much better
<jthan> and not so large
<InHisName> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691008/
<InHisName> is 2nd one
<jthan> k
<jthan> is there a flag for apt-rdepends to only show installed packages? or is that what it is displaying now?
<InHisName> Gee, much tinyer listings
<jthan> i'm on a mac, so I can't check the manpage myself
<TheEvilPhoenix> jthan:  the man pages are online :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<jthan> Yeah, you're right.
<jthan> But I am also sitting in a class
<TheEvilPhoenix> have fun searching ya nub
<InHisName> trying to find man
<TheEvilPhoenix> jthan:  would you rather me inundate you with the entire output of said manpage?
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<jthan> So basically, InHisName, my plan at this point is to completely reinstall (meaning reinstall the package, and its dependences), everything that is using (or trying to use) xapian
<InHisName> Not sure if any install will work.
<jthan> How about uninstalls?
<InHisName> Haven't tried that yet
<jthan> alright. try to uninstall something unimportant
<jthan> let me know how it goes.
<InHisName> is there some useless thing I could try to uninstall ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> InHisName:  rm -rf / ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> no i kid
<TheEvilPhoenix> that's dangerous
<TheEvilPhoenix> dont do it
<TheEvilPhoenix> DO
<TheEvilPhoenix> NOT
<TheEvilPhoenix> DO
<TheEvilPhoenix> IT
<jthan> InHisName: go for... idk... brasero or something
<jthan> I don't know what default packages you've got
<jthan> Now I really do have to skip off to a soccer game.
<jthan> I'll be back later to try some more if you're still interested.
<InHisName> soc away
<InHisName> I'll be back after 9pm
<InHisName1> Nope,  brasero not removed, just got a prompt back only.
<InHisName1> rich@vbox:~$ sudo apt-get remove brasero        Reading package lists... Done            rich@vbox:~$ ndency tree... 50%
<InHisName> Comparing those two, I don't see any common elements.....
<InHisName> also compared rdepends --reverse  upon synaptic and aptitude   not much if any in any common among the 4.
<jedijf> all this removing...what's left?
<InHisName> cannot remove or install
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-17
<InHisName> So quiet while I was away
<InHisName> 30 dead ones, any still alive ?
<jthan> InHisName: so.. no progress
<InHisName> nope,  nothing removes and nothing installs [aptitide, apt-get, synaptic manager]
<InHisName> nite
<jthan> Night.
<jthan> Best bet at this point is to backup your stuff and reinstall I'd say.
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: whats the problem?
<MutantTurkey> InHisName1:  never reinstall, that's my motto!
<MutantTurkey> if you need to reinstall, next time choose a distro that won't break.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi
<rmg51> o/ JonathanD
<JonathanD> hading to SFD?
<rmg51> no idea
<rmg51> plus your asking in the wrong channel
<rmg51> time for me to pack up for PACS
<rmg51> see you there
<waltman> no PACS for me :(
<JonathanD> heading, rather.
<JonathanD> on my way.
<JonathanD> waltman: lame
<waltman> JonathanD: yeah. These chores are my mom's place are getting old. My brother's got to man up.
<waltman> Are there any festivities besides PACS?
<teddy-dbear> I is here :-D
<JonathanD> I is here too.
<JonathanD> waltman: we're burning a giant model of bill gates.
<JonathanD> and demonstrating WINDOWS 8.
<waltman> Yay!
<waltman> anything apres-PACS?
<JonathanD> I went to the wrong giant.
<teddy-dbear> just so JonathanD doesn't feel left out..... it's all JonathanD fault :-D
<GeekyAdam> hi all
<rmg51> o/
<GeekyAdam> anyone here that uses irssi?
<MutantTurkey> sfd  today?
<Adom> whats sfd?
<rmg51> MutantTurkey: where were you today?
<rmg51> software freedom day
<Adom> ahh
<rmg51> got to go
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-18
<InHisName> Nuttin's since 3pm ???? !! ???
<waltman> everyone's out partying for SFD?
<waltman> or watching the Phillies?
<jedijf> lol, everyone going to bars saying "free as in beer?"
<jedijf> somehow, i don't think that will work; but maybe worth a try
<InHisName> "free in the beer" ?
 * InHisName feels the ZZzzzz s catching up soon
<ChinnoDog> lol
<waltman> how was SFD?
<jedijf> not much of an sfd thing anymore after 5 years with the same crowd, but great presentation on 3d printing
<waltman> cool
<waltman> personally I'm waiting for 4d printing.
<jedijf> i guess, trying to get more /new/ people out to a meatspace event is the key...and the difficulty, it seems
<ChinnoDog> My camera won't mount in Xubuntu :\
<ChinnoDog> What is the magic here? It is recognized in lsusb
<ChinnoDog> Bus 001 Device 012: ID 04a9:30fc Canon, Inc. PowerShot A620 (PTP mode)
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning rmg51 & JonathanD & any awake silent ones
<JonathanD> Those awake silent ones scare me a little.
<InHisName> OOOooooooo
<rmg51> walk time
<rmg51> later
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<Adom> Afternoon.
<rmg51> afternoon Adom
<Adom> so ive been here once or twice in the past (chatted with erstazi for a bit, he's also from Erie). is there anything more to the ubuntu PA users group or whatever? just curious.
<rmg51> this is part of it
<rmg51> some areas also hold different types of events
<rmg51> not much going on in Erie
<rmg51> but don't let that stop you
<rmg51> anyone can hold an event
<rmg51> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PennsylvaniaTeam/EventsTeam
<Adom> what do events normally consist of? just some geeks hangin out talking about linux? (cuz im all for that)
<rmg51> that will give you an idea of what we did in the past
<rmg51> some have done an Ubuntu Hour
<rmg51> they can be just what you said
<Adom> looks like ErieLUG has no leader, but the meeting rooms are stilled booked first Saturday of each month. I might stop down and see if anyone goes. then just hang out and play with gnome3 finally.
<Adom> because, let's face it, unity is crap.
 * Adom crosses his arms.
<rmg51> not a big fan of Unity
<rmg51> at least not yet
<waltman> does *anyone* like unity?
<rmg51> jedijf:  :-D
<jedijf> i think JonathanD too
<jedijf> the 6 week rule applies, you can't comment until you use it, generally people don't like change
<rmg51> hard to use it when Unity won't even boot :P
<rmg51> that is the one second rule
<rmg51> if it won't boot don't use it
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-10
<jedijf> 123
<waltman> 456
<jackson_> 790\
<IdleOne> I guess it is true
<IdleOne> 7 8 9
<jackson_> lol
<InHisName> And the Jeporady question being sought is:  Y is 6 afraid of 7 ?
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> mornin' bear & 2 peoples
<InHisName> 3
<InHisName> anyone using clear for their internet ?
<JonathanD> yeah
<teddy-dbear> me too
<InHisName> Tell me about it.   What is max d/l and u/l speeds you measure ?   Do they vary or mostly the same day to day?
<InHisName> Using dongle or home modem ?
<teddy-dbear> I use a mobile hot spot
<InHisName> is that a usb dongle or a box ?
<teddy-dbear> not very fast
<JonathanD> I have the home modem, and the dongle.
<teddy-dbear> small (pocket sized) box
<JonathanD> The home modem is acceptable for browsing and even netflix and such, but not very good for gaming.
<InHisName> is the mobile hot spot just deliver wi-fi only ?
<teddy-dbear> yep
<InHisName> JonathanD: do you have the basic .5m/up 1m/down or the faster 6m/down & 1m/up ?
<JonathanD> The faster.
<InHisName> you pay like $50 month for service ?
<teddy-dbear> http://www.clear.com/
<JonathanD> InHisName: yeah.
<JonathanD> InHisName: more cause I have a dongle too.
<JonathanD> I think it's $80 total.
<InHisName> Already been there and called them too. Lotta 'specials'
<rmg51> the hot spot is good when you can't get any other signal
<InHisName> Can the dongle be fitted 'hacker wise' into a box that can plug into router to spread internet throughout the home ?   Or is just easier to use the modem to do that type of connection ?
<JonathanD> The box would have to support the specific dongle.
<InHisName> Does the dongle deliver equivalent speeds as the modem, or is it weeker in that deparment?
<JonathanD> I think it is able to deliver similar speeds, but it also has smaller antenna.
<JonathanD> So maybe outdoors?
<InHisName> is the download speed affected by signal strength or position within the house ?
<InHisName> JonathanD: how close to 6mb download do you get from clear when you are mostly idle ?   Does the busyness of a tower affect your limit  ?
<JonathanD> it seems pretty reasonable, 95% of the time.
<JonathanD> Occasionally I've had issues.
<JonathanD> I get 4 out of 5 bars on my modem. I should really move it upstairs.
<JonathanD> I do get at or near (or somtimes above) 6mb)
<InHisName> I took the plunge, ordered the not quite so 'new' home modem for clear with $50 service. Comes with $100 cash card.
 * ChinnoDog yawns loudly
<InHisName> So, ChinnoDog, what have you been up to this morning and early aft ?  Hopefully not yawning the whole blessed time.
<ChinnoDog> That and working.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-11
<plurworldinc> hello world
<teddy-dbear> hi again
<plurworldinc> it's really quiet in here, lol
<rmg51> hard to wake everyone up
<plurworldinc> i noticed that , but i guess that is normal, so how are you doing this week
<rmg51> doing good
<rmg51> but the week just started
<plurworldinc> that is true i am beganning my holiday shopping this week and enjoying the fun that goes with my kids second week in school
<JonathanD> Hi.
<plurworldinc> hello
<teddy-dbear> Lo
<plurworldinc> everyone having a good night
<JonathanD> Sure.
<JonathanD> Tired, though.
<plurworldinc> tired is good, that means you had a long and productive day, lol
<JonathanD> We can pretend that is why.
<plurworldinc> \lol
<JonathanD> I did get most of the placeholder content done for fosscon 2013 on the ride home.
<JonathanD> So I guess I can upload that tomorrow.
<JonathanD> at least I did something useful :)
<plurworldinc> that is true and it counts
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey.
<waltman> 46F in Bryn Mawr?
<JonathanD> it's cold.
<waltman> TOO cold.
<waltman> It's a good day to mow mom's lawn.
<InHisName> 42 here
<InHisName> Cold Morning to you all
<ChinnoDog> That is cold. Are you in Canada?
<InHisName> To make 2nd copy of home folder from unity, how to do that ?   I want TWO folders up and showing.
<rmg51> center click home and a new tab should open
<InHisName> Thanks got it. Now done with that.
<InHisName> Need to start the folder with sudo,   how to start folders from command line ?
<InHisName> Now I remember, name is nautilus
<MutantTurkey> the matlab install ls like 5 gb?
<MutantTurkey> waltman: that is crazy!
<waltman> ?
<waltman> MutantTurkey: everything about matlab is crazy.
<waltman> 5 gb sounds about right.
<MutantTurkey> makes a pain in my butt
<MutantTurkey> I don't have 5gb on my partition lol
<waltman> I think my largest thumbdrive is 4 gb :)
<MutantTurkey> luckily it's installed on tux
<waltman> Woot! I've passed the two image processing tests my soon-to-be postdoc advisor has thrown me!
<jedijf> is 'test' phD speak for pro bono
<waltman> An excellent question.
<waltman> He told me afterwards that he gave me the simplest example he had just to see if I could figure out how to process the images.
<MutantTurkey> waltman: you go girl!
<MutantTurkey> waltman: you go girl!
<MutantTurkey> what were the tests?
<MutantTurkey> Image processing is awesome. I think I want to return to drexel to do my masters and do some research in the Graphics and Vision lab again
<waltman> a) circle all the cells in this image: http://wlad.mawode.com/~waltman/misc/cells.jpg
<waltman> That turns out to be easy if you know about edge-detection convolutions.
<waltman> I'm not joking. The algorithm is really simple to implement.
<waltman> That gave me http://wlad.mawode.com/~waltman/misc/circles_sobel.jpg
<waltman> Then he emailed me back asking how I'd make all the cells a different color.
<waltman> That's a bit trickier.  The solution I came up with produced this: http://wlad.mawode.com/~waltman/misc/foreground.jpg
<waltman> MutantTurkey: One nice thing is that you instantly know if your algorithm worked or not.
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> what library are you using?
<MutantTurkey> or not
<waltman> I used ImageMagick to do the low-level stuff.
<MutantTurkey> I love ImageMagick, but it's not very fast
<MutantTurkey> for blob detection I found an awesome library
<MutantTurkey> called cvBlob (opencv based)
<MutantTurkey> it works really really well
<MutantTurkey> probably would work for this sort of thing if you needed it
<waltman> that takes about 40 seconds on my box
<MutantTurkey> one image?
<waltman> it's a 1.4 MB tiff
<MutantTurkey> http://code.google.com/p/cvblob/
<MutantTurkey> yeah makes sense
<MutantTurkey> but anyway, If you need to do a lot of it in the future
<MutantTurkey> I had good luck with that
<MutantTurkey> used it for my drosophila project
<waltman> he recommended I read "Digital Image Processing Using MATLAB". It's only $139.95 on Amazon.
<MutantTurkey> lol f that
<waltman> He said they use another package he likes better than opencv.
<MutantTurkey> f matlab f all of that
<MutantTurkey> I used Imagemagick and open cv exclusively
<MutantTurkey> they are both awesome
<MutantTurkey> I use imagmagick mostly for it's built in ops though
<MutantTurkey> useful to do basic filtering and stuff like that, before procesisng
<waltman> I've never used opencv
<MutantTurkey> It is nice, the documentation has been ok
<MutantTurkey> https://github.com/mutantturkey/FlyTracking/blob/master/fly-tools/fly-tracker/main.cpp
<MutantTurkey> here is a little program that tracks 2 blobs and tells you if they are together or not with cvBlob. I use it on 10 minute vidoes and it completes in less than a minute
<waltman> he's got to track the number of blobs you see on that image. only they're cells, and they divide.
<waltman> afaict he's one of the world's experts on tracking blobs :)
<MutantTurkey> who uses matlab?
<MutantTurkey> ok!
<MutantTurkey> waltman: wait what is this for again?
<waltman> a postdoc for a new prof in Drexel's ECE department
<waltman> s/for/with/
<waltman> https://pantherfile.uwm.edu/cohena/www/
<waltman> OK, I'm heading out to grab a bite to eat. Later.
<MutantTurkey> cya!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-12
<InHisName> I got a bunch of goofy stuff going on with ubuntu on my 'backup' machine that I thought of just wiping it out and installing 12.04 clean.
<InHisName> I have /boot => /dev/sda5/,   /home => /dev/sda8/ ,   / => /dev/sda6/     I'd like to keep it the same but start cleanly.   How to do that. I have a 12.04 disk (ubuntu install)
<InHisName> anyone awake or am I too late at night ?
<MutantTurkey> I am
<MutantTurkey> what's up?
<MutantTurkey> so just reformat those partitions
<MutantTurkey> but keep the sizes and such
<waltman> Huh, how'd I get an $0.18 balance in my Amazon Payments account? I didn't even know I *had* an Amazon Payments account!
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> I am gonna start doing mturk
<MutantTurkey> maybe a refund?
<InHisName> Is there a better way than booting LiveCD, reformat each of the 3 partitions.
<waltman> MutantTurkey: maybe?
<InHisName> Install 12.04 to /    ,    THEN boot live CD again and move the /home & /boot to 2nd & 3rd ones.     Is there a better way than that ?
<MutantTurkey> no idea
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: I mean just do it all during your 12.04 install
<MutantTurkey> when installing use the partition option to do all your partitioning and set all your mount points then
<InHisName> the install knows how to reformat and mount properly the tree partitions ?
<InHisName> three
<MutantTurkey> I think it has a dialog to do it
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: dude go to #ubuntu
<MutantTurkey> they rock
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> Morning
<rmg51> Morning waltman
<rmg51> off to work
<waltman> Yo.
<MutantTurkey> morning
<waltman> gobble gobble
<waltman> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-19479013
<InHisName> Interesting,  article says McD is only 2nd in food outlets world wide.  Subway is 1st.  WHEN did that happen?  I didn't know Subway was anyway that LARGE ?
<waltman> 2010, according to wikipedia
<InHisName> wow
<InHisName> Do the canonical 12.04 disk ever have problems while still fresh and unscratched ?
<InHisName> I got error on install  that my CD might be bad and I should make one at a slower speed. I did not make this one, canonical did.   The error was:  the installer crashed, and I had to power down to start over.
<InHisName> I've rebooted 3x and each time the systems fonts are missing some chars.   www.linkedin.com/  looks like this www  i k di  co /     is this a symtom of a bad CD/DVD ?
<rmg51> if in doubt try an alt cd
<ChinnoDog> In my exeperience randomly failing CD install is a result of bad power supply or bad drive.
<jedijf> wow
<jedijf> start with the cd before hardware
<ChinnoDog> obviously
<jedijf> grim reaper
<ChinnoDog> Just saying, there are other causes
<ChinnoDog> Once it was a bad memory chip
<ChinnoDog> Regardless of whether it is memory chip or power supply the memory test will fail
<jedijf> InHisName: md5 test it and google how before you ask
<ChinnoDog> If you don't have another CD you can just run memtest86 for 10 minutes
<ChinnoDog> Checking CD takes too long. Just burn another one. :-p
<jedijf> one release we had a whole bad batch from canonical
<jedijf> lots of talk about dropping alt's from cd releases - i am too afraid to really look at thread though
 * jedijf is an alt man
<rmg51> that's what I use to upgrade
<JonathanD> no more alt?
<jedijf> that's the talk
<JonathanD> :/
<jedijf> maybe someone who actually reads it will comment
<jedijf> i just browse
<jedijf> JonathanD: remind me to give you a bundle of cd's to take to cposc
<JonathanD> jedijf: saturday?
<jedijf> JonathanD: yes
<JonathanD> Will do.
<jedijf> rmg51: you too - in case of failure
<MutantTurkey> and now i have to debug matlab crap...
<MutantTurkey> wahhh
<MutantTurkey> waltman: have you done anytihng with Non-linear least squares?
<MutantTurkey> because I have no idea and the wikipedia page is a bit thick
<TheLordOfTime> MATLAB IS EVIL
<TheLordOfTime> BURN MATLAB
<TheLordOfTime> *yawn*
<TheLordOfTime> i'm biased against proprietary software... :P
<TheLordOfTime> anyways HI!
<MutantTurkey> I hate it
<MutantTurkey> it sucks
<MutantTurkey> so badly
<MutantTurkey> so so badly
<InHisName> Well, seems Memtest86 identified a memory error.  Seems to be based on socket rather than the ram stick.
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: just wondeirng, can you ignore bad memory?
<InHisName> turkey asks a question then bails, hmmmm
<TheLordOfTime> InHisName:  i guess the MoBo is fubar'd?
<TheLordOfTime> if its saying the socket itself is having issues, well...
<InHisName> Both sticks separately test well with memtest86 in right socket.  One of the sticks tests bad in left socket.  Now to test the other stick in 'bad' socket.
<TheLordOfTime> watch it also test bad :P
<TheLordOfTime> if that's the case, its the socket
<InHisName> I suspect not the socket itself but some device connected to it but not connected to the good one.  Transistor / IC / what ever.
<jedijf> blame ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> You are blaming me for socket failure?
<ChinnoDog> TheLordOfTime: Just exclude that memory range from kernel.
<ChinnoDog> I had a WinXP box I ran for years like that. One of the chips went bad in that case.
<ChinnoDog> Windows memory exclusion not as flexible as Linux kernel though. I was lucky that the bad chip was at the top of the memory range.
<InHisName> Memory address  0000DDD1cc4  with a few bits in the D's section being bad.
<InHisName> So ChinnoDog, how to exclude as little as possible ?
<ChinnoDog> Only one address? That seems unlikely
<ChinnoDog> I would expect a range of addresses. Usually the problem is a result of broken address lines
<InHisName> actually I rapped on MB with plastic handled screwdriver a buncha times and now got only 3 errors instead of dozens.
<ChinnoDog> lol
<ChinnoDog> Are you going to do that every time the computer crashes?
<jedijf> that doesn't seem like a good plan
<jedijf> unless you're the Fonz
<InHisName> The DDDs are 2f6, 3f6, 272    now three more popped up in test#6.  Now up to 75 errors
<InHisName> or on an extremely tight budget
<ChinnoDog> Are they all isolated to one memory chip?
<InHisName> not sure
<InHisName> oh, wait, The memory passes fine in the right socket.  Has a few fails in left socket.
<InHisName> Here is mem address pattern   0000+ 5th is either 2 or 3,  6th is any num, 7th is any even (i think) then +1cc4
<InHisName> this is failing bit    00008000   <- that one seems to be stuck at zero
<ChinnoDog> Your calculation is mising a bit
<ChinnoDog> There should be an even number of bits
<ChinnoDog> 0000 ???? 1cc4
<InHisName> What is EDD mean ?   Line from booting up:   EDD: Error 1000 reading sector 358216
<InHisName> not really bits   hex bytes for each char
<ChinnoDog> http://askubuntu.com/questions/92631/installation-problem-bootlogo
<ChinnoDog> That error is meaningless if you haven't fixed the memory problem.
<InHisName> Trying to boot from CD.   With only one stick in good slot.
<InHisName> EDD = Enhanced Disk Drive - pgm to boot beyond 8GB
<InHisName> Seems like it might be trying to boot from Hard drive and not CD.
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<InHisName> Hi Samuraialba!  having a bacon good time ?
<InHisName> When I boot up, the CD seems to not boot.  I keep getting grub 1.99 with all my hard disk options.  I went into setup and removed the hard disk from things to boot from.   it SITLL boots from it.    WHAT is going on ?
<Samuraialba> Not sure
<InHisName> have some bacon, you tried to answer, thanks, Samuraialba
<Sadin> :3 got my first paycheck today
<Sadin> not under the table or temp sumer job either :D
<ChinnoDog> What job are you getting paid to do?
<Sadin> Just McDonalds :/
<Sadin> but hey its money
<Sadin> itll help me pay insurance on my first car :D
<Samuraialba> Or...
<Samuraialba> a Server
<ChinnoDog> Money is money.
<Samuraialba> :)
<ChinnoDog> Or just get a free server
<Sadin> Samurailba lol I still need one!
<Sadin> ChinnoDog lol if you can tell me how to get a free one pleaseeee do
<ChinnoDog> Joe_CoT posted a link on fb for one recently
<Joe_CoT> i did. http://chunkhost.com/r/joecot
<Joe_CoT> it's a free 128mb one
<Joe_CoT> but they're in a waiting queue at the moment I think.
<Joe_CoT> There's also Amazon EC2. A free micro instance for a year
<Sadin> Joe_CoT so this is a Free VPS?
<Joe_CoT> yes
<Sadin> Joe_CoT im getting an error signing up with facebook
<Joe_CoT> no idea
<Joe_CoT> your other option is http://aws.amazon.com/free/
<Joe_CoT> free micro instance for a year
<Sadin> ehhh
<Joe_CoT> what are you looking for?
<ChinnoDog> Free isn't good enough for Sadin. Must be looking for 16 cores and 8gb of memory.
<Sadin> ChinnoDog nooo
<Sadin> I just havent really ever liked amazon
<Sadin> If i can get this service to work id rather use it
<ChinnoDog> I thought the choice was no server or free server
<Joe_CoT> Sadin, chunkhost started their free offering yesterday and have been swamped. I would hold on to the link and try it in a couple days
<ChinnoDog> 1 server > 0 servers
<Joe_CoT> the chunkhost is 128mb and free forever. the amazon one is 600 something and free for a year
<Sadin> ChinnoDog i have a vps i share with some one else but he wont let me instal ruby or node on it so im looking to start paying for my own now that i have a job
<Joe_CoT> but whether the chunkhost one will ever actually be delivered is an unknown
<Sadin> Joe_CoT i see
<Sadin> i signed up for the free amazon one
<Joe_CoT> just make sure to use a 10gb ebs image
<Sadin> alright
<Joe_CoT> if you use the 15gb one you'll be 5gb over the free tier. so 50 cents a month
<ChinnoDog> hmm. Someone who knows more about Linux than me... can Sadin install web server/software of choice without admin privilages? Maybe in chroot environment?
<ChinnoDog> oh, but with only one IP it would not be able to run on port 80
 * ChinnoDog ponders
<Sadin> ChinnoDog if i want to continue to be able to use his server for free until i get my own, i need to abide by his rules so even if i could
<Joe_CoT> ChinnoDog, you need admin to do chroot
<Joe_CoT> yes he could install a web server, it couldn't bind to a reserved port. it'd have to run on like 8080 or something
<Joe_CoT> it couldn't be on a port less than 1000 or something (I don't remember when the reserved range ends)
<pleia2> 1024
<Joe_CoT> pleia2++
<TheLordOfTime> doesnt reserved end at about 1024?
<TheLordOfTime> damn it ninja'd
<TheLordOfTime> now i'm annoyed
<Joe_CoT> 1000? 1024? close enough
<Joe_CoT> TheLordOfTime, it's ok, you still have control over time and stuff
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<ChinnoDog> TheLordOfTime: go into the future and fetch us a copy of Zany Zebra
<TheLordOfTime> give me $12000000 and i'll consider it
<ChinnoDog> Can I deposit a few bucks in a bank account now and you recieve payment when you pick Zany?
<TheLordOfTime> you'd need to put 6mil in minimum
<ChinnoDog> You mean this isn't like the restaurant at the end of the universe?
<InHisName> The CD drive was disabled, So fixed it active and hdd disabled.  Now boots CD.  Installed 12.04 in 35 minutes with only 1GB memory.
<InHisName> Joe_CoT: what is chuck host ?   storage only or ???
<Joe_CoT> InHisName, Chunkhost. VPS
<InHisName> virtual power supply?
<Joe_CoT> Virtual Private Server. they're doing a free VPS in a referral pyramid scheme (you get 128mb vps, 64 mb more per person you refer), but the second they went live they got flooded with requests, so their free servers are currently on a waiting list
<Joe_CoT> and some people are having problems logging in with facebook to redeem the free server
<jedijf> go linode or go home
<InHisName> I can wait a while. Lotta irons in fire at moment.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-13
<InHisName> who's up on linux based routers ?   When I change my ISP, I suspect I need to change some items.
<InHisName> Here is current ip route:  71.225.216.0/21 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 71.225.221.235
<InHisName> default via 71.225.216.1 dev eth0                   This is apparently my internet access.  I'll need to change it for the new IP.   The clear modem cable is showing in linux as 192.168.15.200 /24   Yes it's a router too with NAT.  Is natting twice an issue ?
 * InHisName gives up and heads off to hit the hay
<jthan> InHisName: can't help you with that one. Wait for the smart people
<InHisName> I waited 40+ minutes, you're the first smart one.
<jthan> Lol.
<jthan> It's kind of late?
<InHisName> I need to get 5+ hours sleep so goodnight.
<jthan> Night.
<InHisName> I'll see if any ans show by sunrise
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Morning.
<InHisName> Goody Morning
<InHisName> who's up on linux based routers ?   When I change my ISP, I suspect I need to change some items.
<InHisName> Here is current ip route:  71.225.216.0/21 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 71.225.221.235 default via 71.225.216.1 dev eth0                   This is apparently my internet access.  I'll need to change it for the new IP.   The clear modem cable is showing in linux as 192.168.15.200 /24   Yes it's a router too with NAT.  Is natting twice
<InHisName> is natting twice ok ?
<TheLordOfTime> i'd say ask ##networking, but...
<TheLordOfTime> :P
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-14
<rmg51>  Morning
<InHisName> morning
<InHisName> I see I am booting from vmlinuz-3.0.0-19-generic, while /boot contains 18 thru 25.    How is grub doing this ?  Is it booting from mount point /boot rather than the mounted drive ?
<mikedep333> InHisName, umm
<mikedep333> the way grub works is it loads the vmlinux kernels, and possibly other files, from the boot partition
<mikedep333> then it tells the kernel what is the root filesystem mount point, which may or may not contain /boot
<mikedep333> the /boot parittion & the / partition are both identified by UUID's.
<mikedep333> which ensures that it always mounts/uses the correct partition, no matter how you re-arrange your drives
<mikedep333> (only sloppy partition/disk cloning could cause 2 partitions to have the same UUID)
<mikedep333> as for which vmlinuz kernel it uses
<mikedep333> with both GRUB1 & GRUB2, "update-grub" lists all the installed kernels under /boot/
<mikedep333> and prepares a menu where you can chose them
<mikedep333> there are configuration options, but it should default to either the newest version (in terms of version #),, or the last version you installed
<mikedep333> you can of course configure grub (see the ubuntu wiki page) to make you always see the grub boot menu w/ kernel selection for 10 seconds or whatever
<mikedep333> or you can hold down left shift during boot to make the grub menu come up manually
<ChinnoDog> Morning peeps
<InHisName> I've run boot-repair on my machine.
<InHisName> It gave me a pastebin of info when it finished.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205044/
<InHisName> It seems to know about TWO /boot/ directories.   /dev/sda1/   AND /dev/sdb1/
<InHisName> When I update software it updats /dev/sdb1/    BUT when system boots it boots off /dev/sda1/  ......
<InHisName> So How to get it to boot off /dev/sdb1/ instead ?
<pleia2> hit "e" when you get to the grub screen to edit the boot prompt
<pleia2> change it to 1,0 (instead of 0,0)
<InHisName> So its buried in the mbr.  I shoulda guessed that.
<InHisName> easy to do fix, also.
<pleia2> it doesn't persist, so you'll still need to update grub on your system to point to the correct device
<InHisName> will that edit be permanent ?
<pleia2> no
<InHisName> Where to update grub while running ?
<pleia2> in /etc/default/grub
<ChinnoDog> The BIOS is going to continue bootstrapping from the first hard disk unless there is an option to change it though
<pleia2> then run: sudo update-grub
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: grub is after the bios
<pleia2> with grub you can look at whichever disk you want
<ChinnoDog> Yes, but is the goal to eliminate depdendency on /dev/sda or to load the boot sector from /dev/sda1 and boot to /dev/sdb1?
<pleia2> (doesn't matter what the bios is doing, as long as it sees both drives)
<InHisName> So what app to start to effect the permanent change to grub?
<pleia2> the goal is to tell grub that the root filesystem is on sdb1 so it can boot
<pleia2> the os
<pleia2> InHisName: 09:14:20 < pleia2> then run: sudo update-grub
<pleia2> ok, off to work for me
<pleia2> good luck :)
<InHisName> Ok I guess it was automatic?   It found all the newer kernels in the sdb1 area.
<InHisName> One more thing to fix, I needed to adjust bios to boot the 2nd drive first.  Now all is working great again.
<InHisName> Working better now.
<JonathanD> I found a cell phone.
<JonathanD> On the Conshohocken bridge.
<JonathanD> Everything on it was in Turkish.
<teddy-dbear> Hi peoples
<jedijf> JonathanD: sounds like on of my drivers phones
<jedijf> JonathanD: look up ekmek in contacts
<JonathanD> jedijf: I already returned it.
<jedijf> teşekkür
<JonathanD> The owner works at the mcds in consh
<JonathanD> Google translate helped.
<jedijf> haha tell me about it - and i use the android app "Talk To Me" - wish it worked reverse for espionage though
<jedijf> i have like 30 word turkish vocabulary and then all my hand gestures
<JonathanD> I really just went through the text messages til I found one in english, then texted that guy :P
<JonathanD> He said the guy worked at mcd, so I walked over... he was there.
<JonathanD> But he speaks almost no english.
<JonathanD> This other girl there speaks both englihs and turkish
<jedijf> freebase
<jedijf> come on waltman - no funky friday?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-15
<waltman> jedijf: ?
<waltman> I was, in fact, listening to Funky Friday at 17:25
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> Happy SFD :-D
<waltman> Morning.
<waltman> oh, today's SFD?
<JonathanD> jedijf: what time at pacs?
<JonathanD> waltman: are you going?
<JonathanD> or rmg51, what time?
<JonathanD> I didn't see any time on pacnet.
<waltman> going?
<waltman> There's something to go to?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<waltman> Oh?
<JonathanD> Theres an all day thing at pacs.
<JonathanD> In willow grove.
<waltman> oh, today's pacs?
<JonathanD> yeah.
<JonathanD> PJ is speaking about arduinos
<JonathanD> come figure out what to do with your teensy.
<waltman> Ugh, it starts at 8 am?
<JonathanD> Does it?
<JonathanD> Wow.
<JonathanD> I should get moving.
<JonathanD> waltman: where'd you find that?
<waltman> http://pacsnet.org/meetingdayschedule.php
<waltman> his talk isn't until noon
<JonathanD> I want to get there ealry.
<JonathanD> The funeral for the boys grandfather is today, I need to be out by about 1:30
<waltman> oh, sorry to hear that
<waltman> on their mom's side, I take it?
<JonathanD> He was on my exes side.
<JonathanD> Yeah.
<JonathanD> We were not super close to him, to grandmom though yeah.
<JonathanD> He was a good and funny guy.
<waltman> I'm generally not that interested in pacs. Seems too newbie. Also expensive.
<InHisName> expensive ?
<JonathanD> Too much windows :p
<waltman> oh, it's only $10/year
<InHisName> duh! the world is too much windows
<InHisName> that's expensive ?
<waltman> I thought it was more.
<JonathanD> yeah, it's not expensive :p
<InHisName> Used to be $35 or 40
<JonathanD> I'm gonna get moving, I guess.
<InHisName> Our rooms are $0 per year now.  Costs dropped dramaticly
<JonathanD> InHisName: will you be there today?
<JonathanD> is Pacs on freenode?
<InHisName> Yes, trying to arrive by 8.
<InHisName> only Pacslinux is
<waltman> I was just about to make some coffee and have breakfast.
<InHisName> I'm about to have b'fast
<waltman> maybe I'll swing by around noon. maybe not.
<JonathanD> hmmm, is there hot breakfast in giant?
<InHisName> only 25 minutes away counting the walk from the car to meeting romm
<JonathanD> I could maybe swing andys if I leave soon.
<waltman> mmm, andy's
<InHisName> Yes and lunches too
<InHisName> A food court in there
<JonathanD> ok
<rmg51> just got back from my morning shopping
<rmg51> JonathanD: whenever you get there is good
<rmg51> I try to be there around 8:30
<waltman> so what are you doing special for SFD?
<rmg51> waltman: nothing special
<rmg51> time to pack up the lappy and head out
<rmg51> see you there
<Traveler__> hi
<jedijf> yeah come see pj's arduino talk waltman, then stay for arduino class, then do mom's lawn
<Traveler__> hi
<Traveler__> I'm in social media - on video blogging with google+
<Traveler__> anyone else already @ pacs, too?
<Traveler__> is everyone sleeping or driving to pacs & too busy to type?
<Traveler__> Cost randy
<Traveler__> cept randy
<teddy-dbear> I just got here
<Traveler__> stupid spell fixer
<Traveler__> ho ho ho
<rmg51> any text editor you want
<rmg51> forget that
<rmg51> my screen scrolled up on it's own
<waltman> Why did he make the code so small? He's got tons of wasted space on those slides.
<JonathanD> waltman: in case someone mounts the projector sideways.
<waltman> Oh duh. Thanks.
<rmg51> picky picky picky
<JonathanD> I should probably write up a canned fosscon pres.
<pleia2> hehe
<JonathanD> Just in case.
<waltman> rmg51: Well, he showed up half an hour late and his slides are completely unreadable.
<rmg51> I never cared much for slides
<waltman> aside from that it's a great talk!
<teddy-dbear> I'm mad because they took my table away :P
<JonathanD> I want a table :P
<JonathanD> I've gotta bail shortly anyway.
<teddy-dbear> bye-bye
<teddy-dbear> once again MutantTurkey doesn't make it to SFD
<MutantTurkey> was that today?
<MutantTurkey> september 15th?
<teddy-dbear> where do you think I am?
<MutantTurkey> I'm being dragged about my by girlfriend clothes shopping for rosh hashanah
<teddy-dbear> I has chocolate
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<teddy-dbear> time to pack up and go home
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-16
<InHisName> hello
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning
 * waltman has a craving for a hot breakfast this morning
<jedijf> minellas
<jedijf> andys
<waltman> minellas
<jedijf> ntr sale mon and tues : EVERYTHING is on SALE:
<jedijf> Our $35 homework computers (runs Xubuntu) SALE PRICE = $21
<pleia2> nice
<rmg51> since when do we do ads?
<MutantTurkey> ?
<MutantTurkey> since when
<waltman> Since it's a non-profit and it's not really an "ad" ad.
<MutantTurkey> where is this?
<jedijf> ntr sale mon and tues : EVERYTHING is on SALE:
<jedijf> Our $35 homework computers (runs Xubuntu) SALE PRICE = $21
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: ^^^
<MutantTurkey> k?oh
<MutantTurkey> well that's not bad
<MutantTurkey> !
<MutantTurkey> that's a good cause to support
<MutantTurkey> no?
<MutantTurkey> Gary Johnson is speaking tomorrow at independence hall at 12:15 btw
<MutantTurkey> also I'm upgrading to precise today.. wish me luck
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-09
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<jedijf> yes
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-10
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> Noon - ing
<ChinnoDog> I hate Win8
<ChinnoDog> I should become a KDE for Windows developer
<jthan> I hate win8 too!
<ChinnoDog> imho this whole trend towards tablet compatible desktops for both Windows and Ubuntu is short sighted.
<wyattderp> I have moved onto #! -- Its a nice inbetween to Arch and Ubuntu I feel. Hackable but -MOSTLY- Stable.
<InHisName> I'm in software center.  What to search for in installed part to remove to free up space on /boot   ..  Tried vmlinuz but see nothing so far.
<InHisName> I also tried search terms:  ubuntu, linux, headers    but none found anything useful to uninstall.
<ChinnoDog> What is the proper name for the rubber nubs that go over a pointing stick?
<ChinnoDog> Maybe they are just "nubs"
<jthan> I think it's just rubber.
<jthan> Why do you call it a nub? It's able bodied.
<ChinnoDog> idk what else to call them. I want a new one
<ChinnoDog> I can't find the part though :-(
<jthan> Lol. Why do you have a pointing stick?
<jthan> ChinnoDog: I'm recording a part of this lecture for you.
<jthan> It's about rubber nubs
<jthan> ChinnoDog: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pointing_stick
<ChinnoDog> I have a touchpad too but there isn't a sensitivity control on it so I'm going to use the pointing stick
<ChinnoDog> It has a dumb concave shape that makes it difficult to use though
<jthan> That kind of pointing stick?
<ChinnoDog> I found a replacement nub now but it is the same one I already have
<jthan> Stop it with that nub stuff
<jthan> You're offending it.
<ChinnoDog> My nub needs a new rubber cover
<teddy-dbear> tmi
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: thinkpad?
<jthan> I want to learn to use LaTeX
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: No. Dell. They aren't compatible. :-(
<jthan> Do people still do that ?
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: I probably have a couple dell ones.
<JonathanD> I'll look.
<ChinnoDog> I can't confirm the existence of any alternately shaped nubs for this laptop.
<ChinnoDog> Dell--
<ChinnoDog> I miss my Thinkpad :-(
<jthan> You could custom create a nub
<ChinnoDog> I could. There is probably a small but loyal market for those.
<jthan> Do it
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: well you said yours are concave?
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: the older dells were not.
<jthan> My mom has a Dell laptop that has one that is convex. But it's hard as a rock.
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: Apparently not all Dells use the same pointing sticks. They aren't compatible between models.
<JonathanD> lame.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-11
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> morning
<jedijf> those threads crack me up - pick one - use it - stfumorning
<jedijf> err, morning
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: fwiw i don't like the concave pad - prefer old eraser head - better grip/grab
<rmg51> looks like the latest kernel update broke Teddy's laptop :P
<rmg51> have to go back two kernels to get it to boot to the login screen
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: My Thinkpad has a bulb with a rough surface on it. I miss it.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: yeah, that  sounds like classic eraserhead
<jedijf> best pointing device evah
<ChinnoDog> On Sunday I found an international grocery store by accident while I was out shopping and bought a box of chai from the Indian aisle. Idk how it is so different from grocery store knockoff chai but one cup gives me the caffeine buzz.
<ChinnoDog> I think you should look for some jedijf. You could supplement your coffee intake.
<cyberanger> good chi is worth it just for the taste
<cyberanger> I mean, having a good variety is nice
<jedijf> what is this chai you speak of? a tea?
<jedijf> i'm on a green kick - with tumeric - lemon - cinnamon
<ChinnoDog> Yes. Tea. I'd tell you the brand but I threw out the box so I could put the remaining bags in a ziplock bag.
<ChinnoDog> This one has cardamom.
<jedijf> i will give it a try - the green doesn't caffeine me at all (or at least i don't feel it, per se)
<ChinnoDog> I don't buy the cheap knockoffs in most grocery stores. They aren't strong enough and don't taste much much like chai imho.
<ChinnoDog> This chai is strong even with heavy cream added.
<jedijf> i'll definitely give it a shot
<ChinnoDog> Thai tea can be pretty strong too but only if you brew it yourself. The stuff in Thai restaurants is usually very diluted.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Morning teddy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> Anyone know of an open source PCI compliance scanner?
<InHisName> Not yet but sounds interesting
<ChinnoDog> Seems like there are a lot of commercial ones but no good free ones.
<square-r00t> ChinnoDog: not free, but iirc nessus scans for pci compliance
<square-r00t> and is good for scanning for other stuff too
<square-r00t> http://www.tenable.com/products/nessus
 * square-r00t remembers back in the day when nessus was F/OSS
<square-r00t> "Nessus compliance checks help to eliminate fines and external audit findings. It covers PCI DSS, HIPAA / HITECH, NIST, DISA STIGs..."
<ChinnoDog> square-r00t: Thanks. I'm checking that out right now. Looks promising? It /used/ to be OSS? :-(
<square-r00t> yeah :/ that was like, yeaaars ago
<square-r00t> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nessus_%28software%29#History
<square-r00t> "On October 5, 2005, Tenable Network Security, the company Renaud Deraison co-founded, changed Nessus 3 to a proprietary (closed source) license.[3] The earlier versions appear to have been removed from the official website since then."
<square-r00t> openvas (openvas.org) is a pretty good fork of nessus 2 that's fairly well maintained, but i don't recall if it scans for PCI compliance
<ChinnoDog> It does not do PCI compliance. However, it does also look like it could be a good tool.
<square-r00t> honestly with a little scripting it could probably do PCI. PCI's more or less just a port scan with versioning info and matching it against PCI requirements. the tricky thing is generating the reports so you can show an auditor
<square-r00t> because you'd still need to be licensed as compliant, and the auditor would want to see them.
<square-r00t> (shrug) or just use nessus, which is an authorized PCI compliance tool. heh
<square-r00t> (and does generate reports)
<cyberanger> what PCI class?
<square-r00t> not sure, ChinnoDog is the one looking for comp
<cyberanger> ChinnoDog: what PCI class?
<cyberanger> the sad thing is compliance is usually easier to meet than documenting it is
<ChinnoDog> I think you are referring to the compliance level based on transaction volume. We have customers in more than one class.
<square-r00t> lol. too true, though.
<cyberanger> ChinnoDog: yeah, I was, what's the highest class, 4?
<cyberanger> highest class you have
<ChinnoDog> I don't know. I don't consider myself a PCI expert. For the customers I work with probably not the higher classes.
<square-r00t> ChinnoDog: http://www.pcicomplianceguide.org/pcifaqs.php#5
<cyberanger> the highest class is actually for the losest transctions if I recall, yeah not one myself, consulting work it may have happened to a coworker twice in my time
<square-r00t> cyberanger: yep, you're right. PCI-4 = < 20k transactions
<square-r00t> PCI-3 = 20k - 1m, PCI-2 = 1m - 6m, PCI-1 = 6M+
<cyberanger> I was thinking in terms of cost for licensing
<cyberanger> if you went with nesus
<ChinnoDog> We would probably do all the scanning so one license would be sufficient.
<square-r00t> https://store.tenable.com/?gclid=CN7TlZjsw7kCFRIaOgodfmcADw
<square-r00t> or they're running some sales on their bundles, https://store.tenable.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=7
<square-r00t> but probably not really worth it if you aren't an auditor by trade
<square-r00t> (though, $your_company could then offer pci compliance services to everyone else and charge a nice penny for it as long as you get licensed as an auditor. is good money, so the investment could potentially pay for itself)
<ChinnoDog> That is what I was thinking. I suggested that after I saw the licensing.
<jedijf> starving
<square-r00t> samesies
<jedijf> to the diner!
<square-r00t> i wish
<square-r00t> too busy today
<square-r00t> and THEN
<square-r00t> i need to drop the supernode server off at hive76
<jedijf> what time is server drop
 * jedijf may do a parts drop at hive
<square-r00t> mmm 7ish
<square-r00t> server image isn't perfected, but the box VPNs back to NOC so it's not too big a deal
<square-r00t> i need to make a
<square-r00t> err
<jedijf> late night :/
<square-r00t> a "supernode" pacman package
<square-r00t> open house doesn't even start till 7 lol
<square-r00t> i don't think i've been to enough to go up for membership approval yet
<jedijf> dismember; certainly
<jedijf> and that's the coolest name too
<square-r00t> yeah but i was gonna go for the basic membership
<jedijf> i was a dis first
<square-r00t> that way i could come in in the middle of the night when i can't sleep
<square-r00t> rmg51: i kind of want to out a rPi or beagleboard inside teddy-dbear with an IRC client, stitch him back up, and have vga and usb hookups coming out of his paws.
<square-r00t> cyborg_teddy++
<square-r00t> s/out/put/
<square-r00t> (well, and cat-5 hookup too for times when wi-fi wouldn't work)
<teddy-dbear> no way!!!!! :-/
<square-r00t> teddy-dbear: but you could IRC with your body then!
<square-r00t> the surgery would be quick and painless
<square-r00t> forget transhumanism, you could be the first transbearist
<teddy-dbear> this bear is not going to be cut open
<square-r00t> you could even run a custom ubuntu derivative! ubearntu.
<rmg51> sq
<rmg51> oops
<rmg51> square-r00t: you need to go to build-a-bear
<square-r00t> that's not as fun
<teddy-dbear> better for me :-D
<square-r00t> :( but teddy-dbear you could let rmg51 ssh or vnc into you then!
<square-r00t> and then down the road we could put in some servos and motors...
<square-r00t> you could be like a real bear! walking around!
<teddy-dbear> then I might have to do something :'(
<teddy-dbear> I likes just sitting here looking way cute
 * waltman suddenly has a vision of teddy-dbear catching swedish fish from a chocolate fountain
<pleia2> I have dreams like that sometimes
<waltman> do you now?
<teddy-dbear> dang silly humans
<square-r00t> silly ol' bear.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-12
<InHisName> Howdy DO
<InHisName> Hey anyone paying attention right now ?
<TheLordOfTime> no
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<InHisName> I have just upgraded to 13.04 and it added "disabled on upgrade to raring" in front of several update http sites.  See: http://imagebin.org/270628
<TheLordOfTime> InHisName, yeah, it always does that for non-Ubuntu repositories
<TheLordOfTime> PPAs, VBox, Opera, etc.
<InHisName> And should I fix it back somewhere ?
<TheLordOfTime> see, I don't use the GUI to manage my repos, i still do it command-line format
<TheLordOfTime> check all your sources.list stuff, including sources.list.d/* and remove commented out deb lines?
<InHisName> Ok, going off to hunt for those thingys.
<TheLordOfTime> InHisName, terminal.  cd /etc/apt/
<TheLordOfTime> sources.list is in there
<TheLordOfTime> and the subfolder is sources.list.d/*
<InHisName> apparently there are different downloads for updating vbox and bootrepair depening on precise, quantal, raring, etc. ---> possibly vbox is identical copies due to no differences.  I had precise installed in a quantal system, now updating with raring  all same version #s
<InHisName> Never had any issues that I noticed with vbox being the older 'precise' version in place of the newer quantal one.   Now raring installed so going with that one.  No errors so far.
<TheLordOfTime> InHisName, yeah, between precise -> raring i don't think there'd be any major issues
<TheLordOfTime> only if there were major build-dep or dependency requirements
<TheLordOfTime> or a library completely changed (like, from version 2 to version 3 of a required library, the library has super major substantial changes that required a huge codebase modification in the program that depends on it, or something)
<InHisName> at least I am now more correct with how updates are done.
<TheLordOfTime> InHisName, yeah, the upgrades automatically disable the PPAs, I think it's because it doesn't know exactly how to handle it, but as I tend to use the LTS, it's not something i have to hassle with all the time
 * TheLordOfTime prefers stability over cutting edge, and backports the software he needs from a later release
<TheLordOfTime> at least, until the next LTS comes out, then I upgrade to that :P
<TheLordOfTime> InHisName, good thing i was sorta here otherwise i'd have missed your question
<TheLordOfTime> ... damn, this system is FAST.
<TheLordOfTime> this new laptop has a radeon card and intel hd graphics, and the i7 processor in here either has 4 cores or 8... (Windows sees 8 CPU cores)
<InHisName> Well I uncommented and fixed them.   Now GUI shows same text, but check box IS now checked.   It is like they DO know what to do but leave it unused with UNCHECKED box that can be checked to turn it on.   The sources.list has text "disabled in upgrade be raring" and there i s file: sources.list.distUpgrade that contains the fix enabled by check mark.
<TheLordOfTime> (I haven't installed Ubuntu yet)
<TheLordOfTime> InHisName, i think i know why they disable it
<TheLordOfTime> InHisName, and i run into this occasion on my systems...
<InHisName> So both the old AND new are both in the sources.list and sources.list.distUpgrade all accessable by the checking or UNchecking the box
<TheLordOfTime> PPAs, during upgrades, can sometimes break if a dependency went and disappeared in the later version
<TheLordOfTime> because then it fails the upgrade and then you end up with a partially upgraded system
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<TheLordOfTime> that's my guess though, I could ask around if you want
<InHisName> Sounds plausable. Don't bother on this one. Wait til I have an important issue to wrestle with.  This one seems sufficiently solved.
<TheLordOfTime> cool.
<TheLordOfTime> InHisName, i'm curious about it, though, so I might ask around
<TheLordOfTime> but that'd be for my benefit, really...
<InHisName> does TheLordOfTime posses a Tardis ? or an electronic screwdriver ?
<TheLordOfTime> the TARDIS went missing... but I do have a sonic screwdriver.  And a normal screwdriver, but I save that for my laptops.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<jackson> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
<jackson> \o
<jedijf> morning, guess this is a must read: 	Philly.com: Dining In & .	
<jedijf> Dining In & Out: Meet the 'rock star' of bacon
<JonathanD> h/249
<InHisName1> square-r00t: go to build a bear,  name him teddy-ubearntu.  Do it all and don't leave a thing out.
<InHisName> Morning, InHisName1 and the rest of you all.
<InHisName1> Hmmm, a walking talking teddy-ubearntu.  Give him an Aussie accent.  Maybe he could take over the Gekko's job ?  At least he's better'n just a cartoon generated by computer.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-13
<jackson> morning
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<jedijf> morning
<InHisName> Morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
<InHisName> Where in 13.04 do I change display refresh rate ?   I find everything but that.
<InHisName> never mind, I found it 3 layers deep in nvidia settings.
<teddy-dbear> Afternoon peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<teddy-dbear> stupid Clear
<teddy-dbear> took all this time to start working
<HowdyDoody> Now it has change the refresh rate by itself to 83.3Khz and monitor refuses to display.   Is there a command line way to change the refresh rate of a monitor/card system ?  Ctrl-ALT-F3 gives me a prompt, but what to do to change refresh rate ?
<HowdyDoody> teddy-dbear: clear.com ?   I thought rmg51 was at work during daytime....
<rmg51> I am
<rmg51> I use Clear at work
<HowdyDoody> isn't clear kinda pokey for a business to use for all their employees ?   6Dn 1Up
<JonathanD> I used clear for a long time.
<waltman> JonathanD: You don't anymore?
<JonathanD> Nope
<waltman> What do you use instead?
<JonathanD> I still have the device and they let you buy individual days, though.
<JonathanD> waltman: comcast.
<waltman> so a physical cable?
<JonathanD> Yes... mobile I tether my phone if I actually need it.
 * jedijf is thethered now
<jedijf> the tethered
<square-r00t> hehe
<square-r00t> "the tethering" would be a bangin' name for a tech horror
<jedijf> saw online from variou locations
<jedijf> s
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-14
<HowdyDoody> I setup my monitor to run on 75khz. Now it has change the refresh rate by itself to 83.3Khz and monitor refuses to display.   Is there a command line way to change the refresh rate of a monitor/card system ?  Ctrl-ALT-F3 gives me a prompt, but what to do to change refresh rate ?
<waltman> HowdyDoody: These days I just let X autoconfig and let it use whatever refresh rate it wants to. Why do you want to use 75 khz?
<HowdyDoody> Cause it was trying to use 60 and was blinky.
<waltman> ah
<waltman> Is it an old card and/or monitor?
<HowdyDoody> Hmmm, may be mixing up my Hz and kHz     got 60 wanted 75 Hz and set it there.   Take out of screen saver mode later and get monitor message that can't display 83.3 kHz/300 Hz out of scan range
<waltman> X reads a config file when it starts up, but trying to tweak the monitor settings there is nontrivial.
<HowdyDoody> old Nvidia  uses 173 driver PNY nvidia GeForce 8500 GT
<HowdyDoody> X used to read a config file until ubuntu took it out a couple or so versions ago.
<waltman> Ah, then I *really* don't know the answer. :(
<waltman> I was just trying to cover the simple  fixes, but it seems clear now that you're already aware of them.
<waltman> Oh well, it's Friday night and also a Jewish holiday. Maybe someone will come around later who can help.
<HowdyDoody> I used to tweek that x file until ubuntu took it away.
<HowdyDoody> If you're Jewish, shouldn't you be offline since sundown ?
<waltman> it's got to save the settings *somewhere* thought, right? :)
<waltman> I'm not Jewish, hence not offline :)
<HowdyDoody> (08:43:35 PM) waltman: it's got to save the settings *somewhere* thought, right? :)   <-- I thought so too back then, others said use Compiz or nvidia app.  But both are GUI.   Is there a command line to card -->do default, NOW !   Then I could go back to GUI to fix again.
<waltman> sorry, I've exhausted all of my suggestions
<HowdyDoody> bummer
<HowdyDoody> What about the rest of you all ?  All sawin' zzzz's ?
<jedijf> HowdyDoody: xrandr
<jedijf> HowdyDoody: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<HowdyDoody> $ xrandr    <--- can't open display
<jedijf> ahh - alt ctl f7
<jedijf> then open terminal
<jedijf> you were in console, there is no X in 1-6 *console*
<HowdyDoody> so xrandr only works on consoles with GUI running in them ?
<HowdyDoody> $ mv ~/.config/monitorsd.xml ~/.config/monitorsdold.xml    instead of rm
<HowdyDoody> That got gui working again.
<HowdyDoody> ODD though the window for Pidgin is all grey, no text.   All other windows working ok.
<HowdyDoody> After Loooongg while, Pidgin goes white for 3 seconds, then back to grey.
<square-r00t> HowdyDoody: library issue or I/O load is my guess
<HowdyDoody> square-r00t: I see InHisName is still in the room, that's the machine behaving grey/white cycles.  It is in some kind of overload like you suggested, but not enough to kick out my presence in the chat room yet.  Just for the practice of things, is there a way to fix it without terminating Pidgin and restarting it ?  Someday this may occur again and I may not have a duplicate cnx to all chats like myself in my backup machine
<square-r00t> top
<square-r00t> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coonass
<square-r00t> that is... the wrong paste.
<square-r00t> http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_top.htm
<square-r00t> for I/O stuff specifically, iotop is pretty handy. http://www.cyberciti.biz/hardware/linux-iotop-simple-top-like-io-monitor/
<HowdyDoody> top shows 1. pidgin, 2 firefox, 3. compiz, 4. xorg (mostly), 5. varies  with pidgin taking 99+% of cpu
<HowdyDoody> sudo iotop --only, shows only firefox items (2) plus occasionally [jbd2/dm - numbers]
<HowdyDoody> Is pidgin too far gone to save ?
<square-r00t> it's still UP? yeah, kill it man
<square-r00t> pkill pidgin
<square-r00t> if it doesn't die, pkill -9 pidgin
<HowdyDoody> wow, nother new command -->pkill   ===  pkill  will  send  the  specified  signal  (by default SIGTERM) to each process instead of listing them on stdout.       %% Nifty
<HowdyDoody> watch for InHisName to disappear for a few moments.
<square-r00t> pkill lets you kill by program name instead of PID. :)
<square-r00t> you can also use killall - on LINUX. on older bsd variants / other unices it does something entiiiiirely different.
<square-r00t> if you need to run the command from the same machine in the future, you can either run it as one-off (alt+f2 if enabled in your DE) and run the command there, open a terminal (the command to open a terminal window in that shortcut alt+f2 box is gnome-terminal), or switch to a TTY if your entire DE is locked up (ctrl+alt+f1, login- alt+f7 is usually how to get back to your desktop interface. may be alt+f6, may be alt+f8, etc.)
<InHisName> Mine is the f7 one when I want to switch back.
<InHisName> It wasn't all that bad.  Missed out on 1 min 58 seconds worth of chat.    It plays old history last captured along with new stuff.
<square-r00t> it usually will be f7, yeah. it can be f8, f9, etc. if X crashes but recovers
<HowdyDoody> It's gettin' late, need my 2nd nap to finish sleeping, so's I wont be sleepy all day.
<jackson> morning
<rmg51> Morning
<jedijf> square-r00t: for future assistance they get 6 consoles f1-6 all flavors ubu - good work
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> morning
<HowdyDoody> Afternoon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-15
<HowdyDoody> evening folks
<jackson> morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning
<jedijf> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-08
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<ChinnoDog> Anyone here set up dm-cache before?
<jthan> JonathanD: who are you and why are you in #zenoss?
<waltman> he's in all the channels
<jthan> WUT?
<jthan> Absurd.
<jthan> ChinnoDog: not I, btw.
<JonathanD> jthan: we use zenoss at coredial.
<jthan> I'm sorry
<jthan> Lol. I have not had a positive experience with it so far.
<JonathanD> It works well enough for us :)
<jthan> It works well once it's installed. ;-)
<jthan> I'll stop being salty towards it tomorrow
<jthan> But for now, I'm going to stay that way
<JonathanD> hah
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-09
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> anyone have a POWERED USB hub to lend to me for a few days ?
<ChinnoDog> Those are pretty cheap. You could just buy one.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-10
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
 * ChinnoDog yawns
 * ChinnoDog makes the sound of a giraffe
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-11
<jthan> THIS PLACE IS DEAD
<jthan> SHAKE IT UP
 * waltman dances a jig
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<ChinnoDog> afternoon
<jthan> night
<ChinnoDog> Too soon.
<InHisName> afternoon
<jthan> My pen leaked all over my notes today
<jthan> and it's raining
<jthan> like WHY?
<jthan> anddd now, if you look at my tweet, also snow.
<teddy-dbear> hehe the world hates jthan
<waltman> snow in september?
<teddy-dbear> consider the source
<jthan> waltman: apparently
<InHisName> anyone use kppp or wvdial ?
<InHisName> jthan: are you at 8,000 feet in Colorado ?
<jthan> InHisName: not quite, no.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-12
<InHisName> jthan: so maybe then 7,999 and Wyoming, maybe ??    ( at least I'd expect some snow at that height in Sept in those states)
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<InHisName> morning
<jthan> InHisName: we got snow
<waltman> jthan: I heard they got snow already in North Dakota. Is that where you are?
<jthan> Nope. Colorado.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-13
<InHisName> jthan: so its colorado after all  --- just not at 8 kilo feet.
<InHisName> JonathanS: did you take over JonathanD ?   R U really a fish ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-09-08
<L3gacy> Hai
<jthan> L3gacy: hey
<rmg51> Morning
<L3gacy> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-09-09
<rmg51> Morning
<L3gacy> morning
<JonathanD> Hello.
<L3gacy> Sup, JonathanD ?
<JonathanD> Nothing much.
<L3gacy> Coming to NJ any time soon?
<L3gacy> I can give you an HP DL360 :D
<L3gacy> have a use for em?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<L3gacy> Hi, teddy-dbear !
<L3gacy> Need an HP DL 360 G4?
<teddy-dbear> o/
<teddy-dbear> no
<L3gacy> I installed pfSense on one :D  Limit ALL THE TORRENTING!
<L3gacy> Now to drop Ubuntu Server on one
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-09-10
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning people, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-09-11
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-12
<naughtypeaches> morning
<naughtypeaches> i beat teddy-dbear !
<naughtypeaches> :p
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<teddy-dbear> at least you didn't steal my greeting =-O
<icey> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<naughtypeaches> afternoon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-14
<princedimond> millions of .... oh wait ... that didnt go over well last time lol
<princedimond> jK XD
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<peaches> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87T-1MvquNE
<ChinnoDog> I was in PA earlier this week. Ran out of time for apple / peach picking. :-(
<pleia2> that's a shame
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-15
<princedimond> peaches flombay :P
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<erstazi> teddy-dbear && ChinnoDog morning.
<erstazi> so, jedijf, your post on FB about Uber in Pittsburgh using Ubuntu for their self driving cars is refreshing haha.
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<arsus> morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
<ChinnoDog> Oh. It is not morning any more. I missed it by 13 minutes.
<pleia2> still morning here (: thanks
<jthan> Psh, East Coast
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<teddy-dbear> off to PACS
<teddy-dbear> seeya
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanD> Howdy howdy.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<dzho> hello teddy-dbear how are you today?
<dzho> still up and around?
<teddy-dbear> still here for a little while
<waltman> teddy-dbear: Going somewhere?
<teddy-dbear> still here
<teddy-dbear> going out later
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else\
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Anyone know of a cheap Android or J2ME device with a camera that is not a phone?
<pleia2> rm SIM
<pleia2> no longer a phone \o/
<ChinnoDog> That requires I have one lying around though. I was hoping there is something keychain sized I can buy.
<jedijf> pleia2: **
<jedijf> exponential likage
<waltman> It shouldn't be hard to find a cheap android phone if you don't care about the latest version
<pleia2> yeah, that's why I'm skeptical about a market for "cheap android that is not a phone" - it's a decent form factor, water resistant, has camera and other sensors
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
